

Calendar & contact management - bkj123

How do you effectively manage your contacts and calendar?  Been using my phone (samsung u740) w/ limited success including can't keep contact info like street address, calendar is hard to see, and not able to sync easily with a desktop app (except bitpim).  Do I just spend the cash/reup my wireless contract and go with a new smart phone, maybe synced to outlook, just use an ultra portable pc, paper????   what do you use and how's it going?
======
blogimus
I used to have a palm 3. I dropped it. I tried lugging my laptop around.
Awkward is an understatement. As you pointed out, the mobile phone is limited
or expensive or both. Since I don't need to have instant access to all my
contacts and schedule/calendar, I use a moleskine address book for my
important contacts. Flexible page layout and I don't worry about breaking it
and spending Benjamins for a replacement. I have a simple book calendar. For
appointments which I need a reminder, I use Google Calendar, but I don't quite
like keeping all my personal info in Google office.

------
donniefitz2
I know it's un-popular to admit using Microsoft technologies, but I use
Exchange/Outlook/iPhone.

------
ctingom
Google Calendar rocks for managing your calendar. I don't know a good solution
for the contacts.

------
bkj123
feel like a dork for saying it, but I use a freakin spiral notebook on the go.
Then, I just sink it up with outlook when I get home.

